# Ogeechee Lime



## GLS (Aug 18, 2015)

While prospecting for red fin pike and chanterelles in a turkey woods near me, I ran across a stand of Ogeechee Lime, a tupelo (Nyssa ogeche )prized for making tupelo honey,  and found this stash of projectile points, belt fed, 25 mm.  The points remain in situ.
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee
	Van Morrison


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2015)

Very cool find!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool!  Id say Neolithic period?


----------



## tim scott (Aug 18, 2015)

cool find, but I strongly suggest you call the nearest military base and have them send out an EOD team to remove them. with the markings rusted over, there's no way of knowing if they are tracer practice rounds or high explosive... if high explosive the 100% kill radius is about 20 feet. the fuses have no safety and banging them around can set them off. the high explosive rounds in 20mm can remain good to go for over 50 years.... can expect the same life for other sizes. is it worth your life?
tim


----------



## QSVC (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree with Tim Scott. I was a Navy EOD Tech. Call the local authorities and have them send some folks out just to be safe. Explosives can degrade over time and become more volatile. Definitely don't touch or move them.


----------



## GLS (Aug 18, 2015)

The rounds were left in place and EOD has disposed of them.  There were 26 rounds of 25 mm recovered.  At least one was explosive according to the EOD tech.  I don't mess with UXO's.    They were probably tossed off a Bradley and were in an unusual location.


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 18, 2015)

I would be more excited about a mess of red finned pike.


----------



## tim scott (Aug 18, 2015)

glad to hear everything went nicely. the normal thing that happens is the EOD tech's pick the items up and the next day or so a couple of officers come out and ask questions..... no worry they really just want to try and find out how the items got there and if there might be more. again no worry! they are nice guys and aren't looking to arrest anyone, certainly not you. you were the good guy that called it in...... with any luck they will be able to tell you what the items were and their dates. they will want to know names of who found them, how you found them, who owns the property , who owned the property back when the items were current...... all the normal questions, they just worry that kids might run into the stuff and get hurt playing with them. happens more often than you can imagine. rarely do they even make a call or report to the local leo's, last thing they want is a bunch of clowns getting in the way. they know stuff gets stolen all the time and all they want to do is recover them as fast and as quietly as possible. I have been on all sides of the recovery and investigation..... well... ok the guys at ft benning refer to our family business as the toy makers..... enough said on that.... by law our name is on every device, as well as serial numbers, lot numbers etc.... every couple of years we get FBI and military investigators showing up asking questions because some of our devices have turned up behind some subdivision... they just want to verify when and where we had shipped them originally and always questions about the safety of the devices. mostly just ends with us all having a good laugh about the crazy places stuff turns up and how often the devices have traveled many miles.... sometimes half way around the world and back. only to end up buried in a vacant lot behind a subdivision..... go figure....
any way, do expect a follow up... again no worry they won't be showing up with a search warrant or anything like that..... they are very glad that a mature adult found them and reported it.... imagine a kid finding and setting them off. good job, lots of parents that should be thanking you.
tim


----------



## GLS (Aug 19, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> I would be more excited about a mess of red finned pike.


Me, too.  Unfortunately the creek was as dry as a bone.  Got enough chants for an omelette and mushrooms and January woodcock for supper.  Gil


----------



## Hoot (Aug 19, 2015)

*GLS*, you are way smarter than me.  I would have just picked up those rounds and took them home, thinking I had one heckuva souvenir.  I would have never thought of them being exploding rounds.


----------



## GLS (Aug 19, 2015)

Ogeechee Lime Preserves
From an old Savannah cookbook:
"Considered a great delicacy when preserved, to be served with meat or game..."
"Cut off blossom end of limes and soak in alum solution (1 tablespoon of alum to 2 gallons of water) for 24 hours.  Take out of alum solution and boil in clear water.  Drain and put in a syrup made of 1 cup sugar to 1 cup of water.  One pound of sugar to one pound of fruit, cook slowly until transparent."

Gil


----------

